# “the forgotten generation" 1984-1990



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

Don't worry! This isn't a new Micro-generation like the Xennials 1977-1983. It doesn't make sense to create a new Generation based off the first trilogy of Star Wars. "Look we made a new Generation based of the release dates of the first three Star Wars movies" and "Oh we played Oregon Trail that's what sets us apart" blah blah blah (The first Oregon Trail game was released in 1971 and the last was released in 2011 btw). Anyways those of us born between 1984 to 1990 feel like we're the only Millennials forgotten thanks to Social Media and The MSM news. They make it seem we're apart of the Digital Native cohort that we had IPads and IPhones growing up and we didn't know life before Social Media.etc If there was a new mirco-generation created (which there isn't) We would be the Forgotten Generation. Since Gremlins 1 & 2 were released in 1984 and 1990 it would be funny to base The generation off both films or The Miami Vice Generation (which aired from 1984 to 1990).

I was being half serious about this. Yes I do feel like we are forgottan and thought about a new Micro-Generation.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

exodus08 said:


> Don't worry! This isn't a new Micro-generation like the Xennials 1977-1983. It doesn't make sense to create a new Generation based off the first trilogy of Star Wars. "Look we made a new Generation based of the release dates of the first three Star Wars movies" and "Oh we played Oregon Trail that's what sets us apart" blah blah blah (The first Oregon Trail game was released in 1971 and the last was released in 2011 btw). Anyways those of us born between 1984 to 1990 feel like we're the only Millennials forgotten thanks to Social Media and The MSM news. They make it seem we're apart of the Digital Native cohort that we had IPads and IPhones growing up and we didn't know life before Social Media.etc If there was a new mirco-generation created (which there isn't) We would be the Forgotten Generation. Since Gremlins 1 & 2 were released in 1984 and 1990 it would be funny to base The generation off both films or The Miami Vice Generation (which aired from 1984 to 1990).
> 
> I was being half serious about this. Yes I do feel like we are forgottan and thought about a new Micro-Generation.


You were also able to fully comprehend the 9/11 attacks as they happened due to being adolescents and having a better understanding of the world at that point in life, unlike younger millennials (who I consider to be 1991-1998 babies), who were in elementary school through pre-K/preschool at the time. Our cohort would've had to have it all explained by our parents instead.


----------



## astrochild (Jul 8, 2019)

You aren't alone I often wondered about this time period of millennials. I think most folks of this time period are quite unique in that they got to in a way be apart of all worlds. Young enough to appreciate life before the internet but still "grew up" with it and the technology we have today. This may yield the wisest of all generations if you think about it!


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

Willtip98 said:


> You were also able to fully comprehend the 9/11 attacks as they happened due to being adolescents and having a better understanding of the world at that point in life, unlike younger millennials (who I consider to be 1991-1998 babies), who were in elementary school through pre-K/preschool at the time. Our cohort would've had to have it all explained by our parents instead.


Yes it was also explained by my mom in 2007 too.
Older Baby Boomers(those who were born from 1st January 1946-31st December 1955) mostly grew up from the Mid 1950s(1954) to Early 1960s(1963) During Dwight and JFK,LBJ Times 

Younger Baby Boomers(those who were born from 1st January 1956-31st December 1964) mostly grew up from the Mid 1960s(1964) to Early 1970s(1972) during the Era of Beach Boys,Beatles,Rolling Stone,The Carpenter and etc.They mostly grew up during LBJ times and Richard Nixon Times

Older Generation X(those who were born from 1st January 1965-31st December 1972) grew up from Early 1970s(1973) to 1980 during Nixon,Ford and Carter Era,(The era of Disco and New Wave),Sesame Street,would have share their childhood times with younger boomers,Star Wars 4-5 and etc

Younger Generation X(those who were born from 1st January 1973-31st December 1980) grew up from the Early 1980s(1981) to Late 1980s(1988) during Reagan Era(The era of New Wave too,Synthpop,Michael Jackson's Thriller and Bad Era),Madonna(1980s), Magic Johnson,Larry Bird's and Isiah Thomas Rivalry Era,Star Wars 6,63 Points Era(You know What I mean if you are a fan of NBA) and etc.

Older Millennials(those who were born from 1st January 1981-31st December 1990) would have been kids during the era of Bush Sr,Home Alone(1990-1992)(Macaulay Macaulay Culkin Culkin),Home Alone 3,Glam Metal,Isiah Thomas' Detroit Piston's 1st and 2nd Rings rivalry with Early Michael Jordan(Early Jordan),would have share their childhood times with Younger X(1977-31st December 1980/31st December 1981),Early Y2K Era,1990s Version of Michael Jackson(Dangerous and History),Britney Spears(Hit Me Baby One More Times Song (1998),Michael Jeffrey Jordan's Bulls First Three Peat,Barney and Backyard Gang,Sesame Streets(1989-1998),Barney and Friends(1992-1998),Pokemon(TV series(1998 Version),Mighty Morphin Power Rangers(Original Version) to Power Rangers In Space,Windows 3.0 to Windows 98 Era,Nirvana,Bill Clinton's First and Second Terms in the 1990s(1990-1998),Hakeem's Rocket Back to Back Title and rivalry with Shaq,Michael Jeffrey Jordan's Return in 1994-1995 NBA Season(March 1995),Titanic(1997)(Leonardo Dicaprio and Kate Winslet),Madonna's Ray of Light,,Michael Jeffrey Jordan's Bulls 2nd 3 peat,Space Jam,Spice Girls(SpiceWorld Era),Backstreet Boys(1996 and Backstreet's Back(International and US Version),Tim Duncan and David Robinson's First Ring And You all(10 years old and above) would have comprehended 9/11 more than us.You all would be impacted by 9/11 more than us. You all (1990 born babies) would have turn 18 in 2008 which is a very important year for them like Obama's Election in 2008,September crash 2008,Recession(2007-2009) and George W Bush(Dubya Bush)(Bush Jr).You all(1981/1982-1990) would be the first generation to use social media when you were teens or young adult.

Younger Millennials(Those who were born from 1st January 1991 to 31st December 1998).Even if we would remember it or we were born before 1999, we would still be taught or explain about 9/11 by our parents and teachers(if possible).There is no way that we would comprehend 9/11 more than you all who were born from 1984-1990.We would be 10 years old and below when it happened while you would be above 10 years old(double digit) when it happened.We grew up mostly in 1999 Era(during the Peak of Y2K Era) and Early(2000-2003)(Pre and Post 9/11 era) to Mid 2000s(2004-2006)(during George W Bush(Dubya Bush)'s First Term and Second Term before the Recession,Backstreet Boys(Millennium and Black and Blue Era),Spice Girls(Forever),NSYNC(Bye Bye and 2002 Album)And also Pre-Social Media(Web 1.0) and Social Media Era(Web 2.0(Mid 2000s Era with Myspace,Old Youtube and etc),Windows 98 SE-Windows XP Era,Power Ranger Lost Galaxy to Power Rangers Mystic Force,Barney And Friends(The Silver(1999-2001) and Downside Era of it(2002-2006),Kobe and Shaq Feud(1999-2004)(The defensive League Era),Tim Duncan Era(2004-2006/07),Star Wars 1-3,Dallas Vs Heat(2006),Pokemon Vs Digimon(1999),Digimon Data Squad,Sesame Street(1999-2006) and etc.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

andrewyu2005 said:


> Younger Millennials(Those who were born from 1st January 1991 to 31st December 1998).Even if we would remember it or we were born before 21st Century, we would still be taught or explain about 9/11 by our parents and teachers(if possible).


Sorry to bust your bubble but 1999 is 20thCentury/2nd Millennium that something that can’t be avoided


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

OK


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

Hmm... '88 here... I remember video tapes. Seriously, that was the most frustrating thing for me to have to learn how to operate DVD's instead (so glad they are going extinct too, I love streaming).
My mom on her computer with the AOL dialup taking 5 mins to get online :laughing: and how she was so obsessive over her favorite internet forum in the late 90's, going to chat with them every single evening instead of watching t.v with us anymore.
Barney, Power Rangers, Pinky & the Brain... Shania Twain being so popular on music videos, and of course then there were the boom boxes! 

Oh, and I definitely understood what was happening on 9/11. My world weary comment at 13 was about how the reporters were sure going to enjoy those ratings (since everyone was glued to the t.v. the whole day).

I remember when my father got his first cell phone :laughing: … and later how proud he was of his blackberry when they first came out and him fiddling with the silly little stylus thing, then getting mad when he lost or broke one.
Oh, and the angry reprimands when one of us kids left the cordless house phone off the charger where it almost constantly had to sit :dry:

My mom didn't even have a cell phone until 2005 or so? lol

Hmm... what else... oh, I remember when drinking water out of disposable bottles seemed ridiculously excessive. Something more suited for office buildings during meetings or some other important event. We have to buy *water*?

And I remember my first cell phone. At age 18 when I could buy one for myself (2006). It was a sideways flip phone, with a full keyboard on the lower half, so it was easier to text with.
With that phone, I did rather persistently text those information hotline numbers... you know, the ones where you wrote in a question and the employee on the other end did a little research online and then wrote you back. That was how young people found things out when they were away from home way back when :laughing:
You could ask for driving directions, the weather or how much tip to leave, or the definition of a word, etc. Most of us asked more stupid and naughty questions, and sometimes instead of getting annoyed and ignoring us like most operators, you'd get a cool one who would answer a sex Q with a funny quip or joke. Which is why we kept asking so many. :tongue:

Oh, and the days when having the ability to play particular songs in your car required an actual CD or tape, and we thought it was cool when services like Sirius came out so we could have more variety than the local radio stations and be free of adds.

I remember myspace. When that was a thing. My brother in despair of my social cluelessness made one for me, which I think is still floating around the ether with some manson song he thought was appropriate, and how hard and involved it was to change the background picture to something I liked better.

Most of all though, I remember the BOXES. Big Huge White Boxes called "Monitors" that took up the whole desk and were difficult to tilt with a teeny tiny, very square, screen. Whenever I see them again in movies, I bust up laughing, and I'm not always sure what exactly is so funny about them.

Anyway, I'm certainly not a natural with smartphones. In fact, I've never owned one. My last cell phone was before they could use the internet. My mom has one though. About 10 years ago, in a fit of frustration with how demanding it was, I threw my phone in the trash, and never looked back. 
So now whenever I'm in a group environment and the leader asks people to turn their smartphones off, I don't have anything to reach for, so people give me dirty looks for not complying. 
But I do have a tablet and a laptop, it's not like I'm tech-adverse, and I watch everything on streaming rather than a real t.v (we don't have one anymore!)… also I do lots of my shopping online, which is awesome.

In conclusion, this is to say that as an early millennial, I'm a messy mix of inept and adept depending on what kind of tech we're talking about.
Oh, and I would never ever ever get into doing "selfies" and all that Instagram type rot... or twitter (I have way too much to talk about to be twittering illiterate little blurbs of nonsense).


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

exodus08 said:


> Don't worry! This isn't a new Micro-generation like the Xennials 1977-1983. It doesn't make sense to create a new Generation based off the first trilogy of Star Wars. "Look we made a new Generation based of the release dates of the first three Star Wars movies" and "Oh we played Oregon Trail that's what sets us apart" blah blah blah (The first Oregon Trail game was released in 1971 and the last was released in 2011 btw). Anyways those of us born between 1984 to 1990 feel like we're the only Millennials forgotten thanks to Social Media and The MSM news. They make it seem we're apart of the Digital Native cohort that we had IPads and IPhones growing up and we didn't know life before Social Media.etc If there was a new mirco-generation created (which there isn't) We would be the Forgotten Generation. Since Gremlins 1 & 2 were released in 1984 and 1990 it would be funny to base The generation off both films or The Miami Vice Generation (which aired from 1984 to 1990).
> 
> I was being half serious about this. Yes I do feel like we are forgottan and thought about a new Micro-Generation.


deleted


----------



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

andrewyu2005 said:


> exodus08 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry! This isn't a new Micro-generation like the Xennials 1977-1983. It doesn't make sense to create a new Generation based off the first trilogy of Star Wars. "Look we made a new Generation based of the release dates of the first three Star Wars movies" and "Oh we played Oregon Trail that's what sets us apart" blah blah blah (The first Oregon Trail game was released in 1971 and the last was released in 2011 btw). Anyways those of us born between 1984 to 1990 feel like we're the only Millennials forgotten thanks to Social Media and The MSM news. They make it seem we're apart of the Digital Native cohort that we had IPads and IPhones growing up and we didn't know life before Social Media.etc If there was a new mirco-generation created (which there isn't) We would be the Forgotten Generation. Since Gremlins 1 & 2 were released in 1984 and 1990 it would be funny to base The generation off both films or The Miami Vice Generation (which aired from 1984 to 1990).
> ...


lol Hater


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

exodus08 said:


> lol Hater


I was born on 8th December 1997. LOL.


----------



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

andrewyu2005 said:


> exodus08 said:
> 
> 
> > lol Hater
> ...


If you look at the title of the post it says those born between 1984 to 1990 not 1997.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I was born in '85 and I can relate.

I remember the days before the internet and how boring it could get during the summer holidays. We spent most of it at a cabin by the beach (nothing fancy), and all there was to do was outdoorsy stuff (hiking/swimming/gardening) or reading. Up until '91 there was only national television in Greece, which means a grand total of 3 channels (2 national, one local). So, TV was out of the question too. 

Not sure how much of one's character is shaped by its environment but these early years have shaped me, I feel. I read books I was too young to read, and I had loads of time for introspection. I also learned to like solitary outdoors activities (there were literally no other kids around). 

Game consoles and later computers were a game changer for me. I still remember my first Super Nintendo console, which was technically my younger brother's (because he was a guy, duh). The hours of fun, though I had to read all the instructions in a half unknown language (English). By the time Game Boy became affordable enough to get it, I had no such issues language wise (I must have been 10-11). Playstation was where I started appreciating the possibilities for games as a potential rival for TV entertainment wise. Games were no longer just your usual platform/fighting/racing time killer; there was actual storytelling and intelligent game mechanics in some of those early RPGs. 

I got my first computer when I was 18 (paid for it myself) but couldn't afford internet on it for another two years. All I did for the first year was learn how the OS worked, and I mean everything about it. Then my interest moved to the hardware; within a couple of years I could take computers apart and rebuild them without any help. Having techy friends sure helped, but I think you need to have a natural interest in it too. 

And then came the internet. The ultimate game changer for me. In these early days people who frequented forums or BBS Boards were usually on the techy side. For the life of me I couldn't imagine my mother or my sister ever having an interest in going online. 

I remember completely redesigning My space page, and only years later realising that I had used 'code' to do it. It just seemed intuitive enough, I couldn't imagine anyone not being able to do it if they tried. And then I started with game modding, first scripting mods, then skins, then both. 

So, yeah, I guess I'm not the typical early millennial in the sense that I still know more about technology than kids nowadays. The difference is I can live without social media/the internet for extended periods of time and not die out of boredom.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sour Roses said:


> Hmm... '88 here... I remember video tapes. Seriously, that was the most frustrating thing for me to have to learn how to operate DVD's instead (so glad they are going extinct too, I love streaming).


The last VHS movie release was in 2006, and a lot of kids media was still being released on that format up to that point. So the younger half of the Millennial generation can without a doubt remember using VHS tapes in some point in their lives (During the last days when they were in common use).


----------



## Gmkl (Jan 19, 2019)

ironically these are the true millennials (maybe the mid 80s borns excluded), however ive read that recently some researchers (and people born during this time frame themselves) are starting to see people born in the second half of the 80s and the 1990 borns as either early millennials or the X/Y cuspers making core millennials more those born ca 92-99


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

I got computers older than some of the people in this thread lol, that said I do see the younger half of this generation differently from the 80s millennials as some of us still remember what pre-digital life was like and that many of the working class didn't even have internet much less a cell phone until the early to mid 2000s.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

The Edwardian Spirit said:


> I got computers older than some of the people in this thread lol, that said I do see the younger half of this generation differently from the 80s millennials as some of us still remember what pre-digital life was like and that many of the working class didn't even have internet much less a cell phone until the early to mid 2000s.


One thing we all have in common though is that we all remember life before HD television became popular in the late 2000s, before smartphones started coming out around the same time, and before the Recession hit in 2008.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I'd say up through 1992 this applies.


----------



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

The Edwardian Spirit said:


> I got computers older than some of the people in this thread lol, that said I do see the younger half of this generation differently from the 80s millennials as some of us still remember what pre-digital life was like and that many of the working class didn't even have internet much less a cell phone until the early to mid 2000s.


Those of us born in 1989-1990 remember a pre-digital life.


----------



## Gmkl (Jan 19, 2019)

exodus08 said:


> Those of us born in 1989-1990 remember a pre-digital life.


1989 is an 80s born millennial


----------



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

Gmkl said:


> exodus08 said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us born in 1989-1990 remember a pre-digital life.
> ...


 I don't think I was talking to you. This about those born between 1984-1990 and not after. So stay out of it.


----------

